# Custom Label width



## Foes12 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi,
Im after a 33.5mm width label. 
If anyone could link me to some polysatin ribbon this width itd be greatly appreciated.
Otherwise and custom label makers that could do this lwidth would also be great, many thanks.


----------



## TTMILLS83 (Jun 14, 2016)

Try Distinctive Designs 21 they seem to do just about anything for garments.


----------

